# Highest milage LS1



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone know of any super high milage LS1's? (Besides Groucho's .)
I'm talking 180k or more, that have never had any long block internal repairs. Just a curiousity thing. I wonder what the longevity of these motors is.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

You'd probably get the best answer on LS1 tech, since pretty much anything and everything with an LS1 is on there.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I know of two different LS1's that are extremely high mileage. 

One is a 99 Trans Am that a friend of mine owns. The car has been modified so it doesn't qualify as a stock high mileage LS1. He is pretty near 175,000 miles on his twin turbo'd 800+ rwhp LS1. As you can imagine though, almost nothing is stock. 

Another friend that is a salesman has a Corvette that he uses in the summer. The car has 210-215,000 miles on it. He replaced the water pump, alternator and power steering pumps at 200,000, just because. He has had 2 anti-lock sensors go out. A fuel pump and two sending units for the fuel guage. He said it is starting to use oil, about 1 quart every 3,000 miles. He changes his oil every 6,000 miles, even though the oil change reminder says he could probably go another 3-4,000 miles. He said he'd like to get it to 300,000 miles.


----------

